# Should I replace the area in the rough window sill that has the rot?



## guise (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello community. I am replacing a couple of windows in my garage. I have zero experience but Im slightly handy and crazy enough to do this myself. I have a question though. A while back I removed my old rotten window then I put a board over the window and procrastinated on starting this project. In the meantime rain came in and caused some rot to the rough sill. I uploaded some pictures for you to a look at and get your opinion. Do you think I need to replace the area that has the rot in the rough window sill? Or, because its minor rot, and its the rough sill, can I let it go and start installing my window? If I need to fix it, stupid question, Im not sure how to go about this because the rot is in a 2x4 that runs from the floor to the ceiling. How would I fix that without having to replace the entire 2x4. Most of that board is behind drywall. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 25, 2016)

To be clear the rot was not caused by a few month exposed to weather. that was cause by a poor installation.
I hope you looked into it a bit and did a better installation than they did.

The rot you have in the picture does not seem to be huge, You could cut or chisel away as much as you can,bet to good wood and then paint any discolored wood with end grain sealer for treated wood.
If removing the rot is big and you really have weakened the 2x4 another full length 2x4 could be added beside that.


----------



## guise (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks nealtw, I appreciate your response.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree with Neal. He has posted the proper method of flashing prior to installing a new window a few times. Maybe we can get him to link that information again for you.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I agree with Neal. He has posted the proper method of flashing prior to installing a new window a few times. Maybe we can get him to link that information again for you.



I thought about that Bud, but this is the last window and doing it right would require some side to be removed.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VOrk1MuWY[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I thought about that Bud, but this is the last window and doing it right would require some side to be removed.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VOrk1MuWY



Its never too late to do it right. 

How much clearance do you need to do it right?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

We can not see any house wrap in any of the pictures and we know vinyl is not water tight so problem one.
The house wrap should wrap into the framing and peel an stick on the bottom should over lap the wrap so any water from a leak or condensation will find it's way out.
If the top of the window is exposed to weather it should have a flashing that tucks behind the wrap and have wind stops at each end.
So it is a lot of frustrating work. Most home owners go for these quick change artists that have a new company name every few years.
The latest one I saw was the window flange on the inside with the trim on the outside, they didn't even caulk the trim, that won't leak until it rains.:hide:


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 26, 2016)

As others have noted your bigger issue is going to be flashing around the exterior of the new window and tying that into the existing siding to prevent water intrusion.
Depending on the window type you're using you may need to remove some of the siding, wrap the opening, install and properly flash the window and reinstall the siding, knitting it into the flashing around the new window. Top, bottom and sides.


----------



## guise (Jul 27, 2016)

They did a terrible job. Thanks for responding nealtw, and bud 16415. The garage was added in the seventies I think. Anyway I have done a ton of research on this project and I am finally getting into it. I am planning on adding the flashing to the window and doing this right. I am actually going to add a window still and on the inside build a stoop and apron. This house was built 100 years ago and the additions were done in the seventies so nothing is routine in this place.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 27, 2016)

Once you get the hang for snapping that siding on and off you will wonder what you were worrying about. it is really pretty simple to do and getting some wrap behind it is the right thing to do and then doing the flashing correctly with the tape. 

I added two windows to our kitchen where there were none I did all the framing from inside first and then in one day we snapped the siding off cut out the new holes and flashed and installed the windows and put the siding and new trim up. Oh we added a door also all at the same day. 

It goes pretty fast once you see what&#8217;s involved.


----------

